
Tis-interpreter detects subtle bugs in C programs - jjuhl
http://trust-in-soft.com/tis-interpreter
======
mchahn
Shouldn't this be integrated into compilers? Why would you ever not want this
kind of info?

~~~
jjuhl
Compile time. False positives. Are some reasons why compilers don't do this by
default.

You may also be interrested in tools like:

Clang-tidy: [http://clang.llvm.org/extra/clang-
tidy/](http://clang.llvm.org/extra/clang-tidy/)

Address sanitizer:
[http://clang.llvm.org/docs/AddressSanitizer.html](http://clang.llvm.org/docs/AddressSanitizer.html)

Thread sanitizer:
[http://clang.llvm.org/docs/ThreadSanitizer.html](http://clang.llvm.org/docs/ThreadSanitizer.html)

Undefined behavior sanitizer:
[http://clang.llvm.org/docs/UndefinedBehaviorSanitizer.html](http://clang.llvm.org/docs/UndefinedBehaviorSanitizer.html)

Cppcheck: [http://cppcheck.sourceforge.net](http://cppcheck.sourceforge.net)

